# Favoutite Fakemon?



## Swarmy (Jul 30, 2013)

*Favourite Fakemon?*

Which are your favourite fake pokemon designs?


For me it's this amazing fake evolution of Clauncher found here: 



Also this fellow, since pokemon based on assassin bugs are a rare idea: 



And ofcourse this pretty lady (we desperatly need a proper mantis pokemon):


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 30, 2013)

Haven't really seen a fakemon since around April 2004, but honestly I barely remember the BW Pokemon to begin with so I wouldn't be much too steeped in fakemons after 2006.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 31, 2013)

None.

99.3% of them are quite honestly complete shit.




Have a few decent ones, there were 2 users (not these) who I did rather like their region fakemon, but I cannot recall where they are.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 31, 2013)




----------

